

Ask HN: whybadpasswordresetonhackernews? - stephenhandley

This is something I'd expect from barfstupidforumsunlimited.org but not yc/hn. WHY!? WHY!!!?
======
kaolinite
Could you explain what the issue is? I've never had to reset my password but
am intrigued.

